# "That which does not kill me, only makes me stronger"



## DreamCatcher8

Could someone please help me translate this saying into polish:  "That which does not kill me, only makes me stronger"


----------



## cpuzey1

Co mnie nie zabije, to mnie wzmocni 

Co mnie nie zabija, to czyni mnie silniejszym


----------



## Rusak963

cpuzey1 said:


> Co mnie nie zabije, to mnie wzmocni
> 
> Co mnie nie zabija, to czyni mnie silniejszym



It think the first example you posted suits better. Furthermore, in Polish we have an idiomatic expression for that, which is:

Co nas nie zabije, to nas wzmocni.


----------



## PawelBierut

Rusak963 said:


> Co nas nie zabije, to nas wzmocni.



The idiomatic expresion that I've heard most often is:

_Co Cię __nie zabije, to Cię wzmocni_.


----------



## majlo

Ta polityczna poprawność jest doprawdy zdumiewająca: nawet zaimki osobowe nie odnoszące się do nikogo konkretnego zasługują na wersaliki.


----------



## PawelBierut

majlo said:


> Ta polityczna poprawność jest doprawdy zdumiewająca: nawet zaimki osobowe nie odnoszące się do nikogo konkretnego zasługują na wersaliki.




Z polityczną poprawnością to ma mniej wspólnego niż z metodą: kopiuj-wklej. 

PS
Chyba pierwszy raz ktoś mnie posądza o nadużywanie politycznej poprawności.  Myślę, że opinia o mnie jest wręcz przeciwna (tzn. bardziej w odniesieniu do wyrażanych przeze mnie - często niepopularnych - poglądów niż ze względu na sam sposób przekazywania myśli).


----------



## majlo

Pawle, nawet przy najszczerszych chęciach nie da się mojego postu interpretować jako _ad personam_, choć bodźcem był twój post, przyznaję.  Miałem na myśli poprawność polityczną ogólnie. Ale rozumiem, że zadziałało kopiuj-wklej. Choć mnie, muszę przyznać, raziłoby to w oczy i zaraz bym to skorygował.


----------



## PawelBierut

Bez urazy... 

Swoją drogą chyba poglądami ode mnie dużo nie odbiegasz jeśli jako avatar masz zdjęcie Miltona Friedmana...

... a racja po twojej stronie --> zaimki w tym przypadku z małej litery.

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## majlo

PawelBierut said:


> Swoją drogą chyba poglądami ode mnie dużo nie odbiegasz jeśli jako avatar masz zdjęcie Miltona Friedmana...



Zapewne. Trochę jeszcze zostało tej (prawdziwej) Prawej strony w Polsce. 
Również pozdrawiam.


----------

